# WoC with Natural Hair...



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 25, 2008)

What styling tools do you use?  Specifically hot tools and products to be used in conjunction with hot tools?

I'm torn between my CHI and my T3 flatirons.

My T3 blowdryer blows my Chi dryer out of the water for sure, but the flatiron I'm not in love with anymore since I've cut my hair shorter.  I think it's because it's a wet/dry and now that I have the blowdryer I don't need to use a wet/dry iron.  These are so far the only 2 stylings irons that get hot enough for my hair texture.

What do you all use?


----------



## deven.marie (Feb 25, 2008)

i use the maxiglide, i love it since it has the comb things built in, so you dont have to do the whole comb-flat iron-comb again maneuver. i also can curl my hair with it, since it has rounded edges, by turning it while i run it down my hair. HTH!


----------



## captodometer (Feb 25, 2008)

Sorry, it don't use any styling appliances at all.  Just my fingers or a comb/afro pick.


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 25, 2008)

Honestly I try to avoid using any tools other than a wide toothed comb but from time to time, like during winter for instance, I will use a hair dryer to get my hair to dry a bit faster. I hold it really far away though and use the lowest setting. Don't want my precious curls getting damaged


----------



## Sundae (Feb 25, 2008)

The only time I use heat I use on my hair is a blowdryer and that is only when I want my fro to look bigger. I bought one last year and I've probably used it 4 times. I make my hair air dry.

I've used straighteners about 4 times since being natural (5 years) and I either let my mum doing it or went to the hairdressers so i can't advise you on straighteners.

All in all I hardly use heat on my hair, just a brush and a wide tooth comb that's it.


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 25, 2008)

I use a blowdryer with a pick on the end to get my hair more manageable as it shrinks so much once I've washed it and a hot comb occasionally.

I still have now idea what to do / how to take care of my hair properly but these 2 tools make it much more easier.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 25, 2008)

My mom's making me get a perm...but right now I'm semi natural I have so much new growth lol.  To press my hair I used Soft Sheen Carson's Let's Jam Straightening Balm this weekend...I love it so much....with the right amount of heat and appliance it makes your hair so silky soft and straight.  I have a crappy blow dryer but I think products help me get away with it.  I also use Let's Jam Blow Drying Smoothing Balm.  My favorite all time product to protect and get my hair in shape for heat styling is Doo Gro's Anti-Thinning Hair Lotion. My hair gets really thick in certain places already but man...I love this sooo much! I hope this helps...b/w my mom and I we've tried so much stuff.


----------



## 1QTPie (Feb 25, 2008)

If I straighten I use an Ion hairdryer with a comb and either my Maxiglide or my 1/5" Sedu.

I use the Sedu when I want bone straight hair and the Maxi glide when I want to keep the body. 

I rarely straighten though.


----------



## MsCocoa (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_My mom's making me get a perm...but right now I'm semi natural I have so much new growth lol. To press my hair I used *Soft Sheen Carson's Let's Jam Straightening Balm* this weekend...I love it so much....with the right amount of heat and appliance it makes your hair so silky soft and straight. I have a crappy blow dryer but I think products help me get away with it. I also use Let's Jam Blow Drying Smoothing Balm. My favorite all time product to protect and get my hair in shape for heat styling is Doo Gro's Anti-Thinning Hair Lotion. My hair gets really thick in certain places already but man...I love this sooo much! I hope this helps...b/w my mom and I we've tried so much stuff._

 

How did you use this, I've got it because I used to use Just For Me Styling Creme which is a similar concept but I can't get good results...

I can't help with flat irons I own a reasonably good one but I still want an FHI Platform.


----------



## NaturallyME (Feb 25, 2008)

I use my original Chi and chi silk infusion serum
I LOVE THIS STUFF its magic in a bottle gets my kinky-curly fro straight and silky. This combo is the only way i flat iron, and is a great way to avoid heat damage.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsCocoa* 

 
_How did you use this, I've got it because I used to use Just For Me Styling Creme which is a similar concept but I can't get good results...

I can't help with flat irons I own a reasonably good one but I still want an FHI Platform._

 
Straightening Balm: I part my hair like I'm perming it and apply it to the new growth down to the ends.  Then I used an electric pressing comb to straighten it out moving left to right in a row across.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Smoothing Balm: After shampooing, I dry my hair really good with a towel (so it's damp but not too wet so the product can be absorbed), part my hair into four sections, applying it to each section at a time and blow dry it one at a time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The products are really good you just have to take your time with it. HTH!

I edited it cause at first I thought you were talking about the smoothing balm, so I just explained both.


----------



## kboogie007 (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *captodometer* 

 
_Sorry, it don't use any styling appliances at all.  Just my fingers or a comb/afro pick.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





with what she said. I have learned the hard way so I had to choose whether to leave it be in it's natural curly state or to mess with it to get it straight...I chose my curls


----------



## ViolentFemme84 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi!

I use a Conair curling iron and their straightening iron. I usually either blowdry my hair first before the straightening iron, or I set it in rollers to smooth it out. 

I think for me personally, my hair curls better with an iron if I haven't straightened it first.


----------



## LatteGoodness (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ViolentFemme84* 

 
_Hi!

I use a Conair curling iron and their straightening iron. I usually either blowdry my hair first before the straightening iron, or I set it in rollers to smooth it out. 

I think for me personally, my hair curls better with an iron if I haven't straightened it first._

 
Conair works for you?  I've tried many Conair products, and even their brushes are low quality. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had their straightener and it just made my hair wavy no matter how many times I went over it.  

So my vote goes to the CHI all the way!  Minimum damage, maximum results, fast!!


----------



## ViolentFemme84 (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteGoodness* 

 
_Conair works for you? I've tried many Conair products, and even their brushes are low quality. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had their straightener and it just made my hair wavy no matter how many times I went over it. 

So my vote goes to the CHI all the way! Minimum damage, maximum results, fast!!_

 
 Yeah, the Conair ones seem to work fine for me. But honestly, I like their curling irons a lot more than their straightening irons.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Feb 27, 2008)

Personally I think the ghd blows all the other straightener's outta the water. I am also a fan of the maxiglide.

I have natural hair also.


----------



## bsquared (Feb 27, 2008)

*I get mine done @ a salon (in terms of straightening) but when I touch up my hair or do somebody else I use my Gold'n'Hot 1 1/2 inch flatiron.*


----------



## LadyLaundale (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_My mom's making me get a perm...but right now I'm semi natural I have so much new growth lol.  To press my hair I used Soft Sheen Carson's Let's Jam Straightening Balm this weekend...I love it so much....with the right amount of heat and appliance it makes your hair so silky soft and straight.  I have a crappy blow dryer but I think products help me get away with it.  I also use Let's Jam Blow Drying Smoothing Balm.  My favorite all time product to protect and get my hair in shape for heat styling is Doo Gro's Anti-Thinning Hair Lotion. My hair gets really thick in certain places already but man...I love this sooo much! I hope this helps...b/w my mom and I we've tried so much stuff._

 
Thanks for those styling product recs!  I've been looking for some stuff to smooth out my do, and am going to go pick a few of those up today!


----------



## braidey (Feb 27, 2008)

Dudley Cream Press,  Keracare Cream Press,  Keracare Blow Dry Lotion,  and Ultra Sheen Cream Satin Press makes the hair shiny and smooth and protects hair from heat. They are also excellent to use when blow drying the hair.


----------



## NaturallyME (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.VivaDiva.* 

 
_Personally I think the ghd blows all the other straightener's outta the water. I am also a fan of the maxiglide.

I have natural hair also._

 

Really I've been looking at the GHD recently would u mind given a little more detailed review??


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Honestly I try to avoid using any tools other than a wide toothed comb but from time to time, like during winter for instance, I will use a hair dryer to get my hair to dry a bit faster. I hold it really far away though and use the lowest setting. Don't want my precious curls getting damaged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yeeeep, that sounds like me. Although I would love to see how my hair would look straightened.


----------



## MacObsessed (Mar 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_What styling tools do you use? Specifically hot tools and products to be used in conjunction with hot tools?

I'm torn between my CHI and my T3 flatirons.

My T3 blowdryer blows my Chi dryer out of the water for sure, but the flatiron I'm not in love with anymore since I've cut my hair shorter. I think it's because it's a wet/dry and now that I have the blowdryer I don't need to use a wet/dry iron. These are so far the only 2 stylings irons that get hot enough for my hair texture.

What do you all use?_

 
I use a sedu flat iron
when I flat iron I airdry my hair the night and full day before
then I rub  chi silk infusion through my hair and thats it
I dont use blow dryers on my hair
If I decide to roller set I have a ion bonnet dryer


----------

